# Standard Manufacturing’s New S333 Revolver Fires Two .22 WMR Rounds at a Time



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/s...3-revolver-fires-two-22-wmr-rounds-at-a-time/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dumb idea!
And its design ain't too terribly bright, neither.

Safer? Why would anyone want a _safe_ defensive firearm? And why does the maker believe that a rimfire cartridge is "safer"?
Effective? How could two, or three, or four, or even five simultaneous .22 Magnum bullets be as effective as .45 or 9mm?
Accurate? It needs two fingers, or it won't shoot. But what if you're missing one, or it's hurt? And how do you stay on-target, with the power of two fingers pulling down and left?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I noticed that in one shot the shooter drew the weapon from the holster and instinctively put only one finger on the trigger. Gonna be hard for folks to change old habits because the gun supposedly won’t fire that way. I don’t think the marketplace will want to change many decades of training and consistency to adapt to an entirely new means of shooting. Just my $.02


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup! Good point.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I wonder how effective two .22 Magnums are from a 1.5 inch barrel? Dumb idea. Two shot's with one trigger pull? What does the BATFE say?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tangof said:


> ...Dumb idea...


Yeah, but it's _*new*_!
And _*different*_!
(Isn't that all it takes?)



Tangof said:


> ...What does the BATFE say?


My bet is that the manufacturer cleared it with BATFE before offering it for sale.
BATFE has already cleared a few two-shot triggers, which used to be anathema, so this probably was an easy step further on.

.


----------

